# Pan Fried Pheasant



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Cut pheasant into pieces and cut breats in 3's. De-bone the thighs. coat in olive oil, thyme, sage, lowry's seasoning, garlic powder, black pepper.
Then coat in "Louisianna Fish Fry" mix. This is a corn meal based product that is finely ground. Fry in 1" veg oil until brown. I made this up as I went the other night but it tasted great.


----------

